# LRC Onaway,MI



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Derby Placements
1st Sas J.Dorbeck 
2nd Blossom J.Adams
3rd JOEY I.Langerud
4th Beans I.Langerud
RJ LEIF I.Langerud
JAMS CHERRY P.King, 23,21,14,13,10,7,3

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Jim Carlise, H/Issac Langerud, & Zoom's Little "Joey" for placing 3rd. Also congrats to Jim & Issac & Leif for earning the RJ.

BIG BIG BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Pam King & Top Flight's "Cherry"Bomb for finishing the derby JAM at the Labrador Retriever Club of MI. This was Cherry's first derby ran & Pam handled her spectacular. Great Job.

Congrats to all that placed


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey hey....placement #4...Beans owned by Dave Seivert and handled by Langerud....your FIRST derby outing and you bring home a ribbon at 15months of age! Way to go team from IOWA.....wonderful!!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Woo Hoo BIG Congratulations to Jim and Sas for winning the derby!! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlab3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone know how the open is doing?


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats on the derby win Jim!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats to Ray Vreeland for Winning the Open with Skywatch "Cowboy" !!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks to all that make this one of the best trials of the season every year with great grounds, delightful participants and the best tailgate parties. The Magnussons, Frasers, Whitakers, Tidds, Vreelands, Drobeck and many others. Great job and thank you. 

I don't have the full results, but wanted to congratulate Tom Rogers on his Reserve JAM in the Amateur with his yeller dawg "Riot", Al Capone's Magic Patriot Son! 

Riot won the Derby at this very trial last October, won a Qualifying earlier this summer and they decided to try their hand with the BIG DOGS. Looks like a good decision!

Most importantly, Riot is Tom's first dog and has been completely amateur trained and handled. What a fantastic year for this team and it couldn't have happened for a nicer guy. I think we'll be hearing more about this duo in the future. It's a pleasure to train and run trials with y'all.


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

A million thanks to Dave Smith for handling BeBe to her Q win. And to Pam and Dave both for her superb care and training. Go BeBe!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Congratulations Tom and Roit!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Dan Wegner said:


> I don't have the full results, but wanted to congratulate Tom Rogers on his Reserve JAM in the Amateur with his yeller dawg "Riot", Al Capone's Magic Patriot Son!
> 
> Riot won the Derby at this very trial last October, won a Qualifying earlier this summer and they decided to try their hand with the BIG DOGS. Looks like a good decision!
> 
> Most importantly, Riot is Tom's first dog and has been completely amateur trained and handled. What a fantastic year for this team and it couldn't have happened for a nicer guy. I think we'll be hearing more about this duo in the future. It's a pleasure to train and run trials with y'all.


Thank you for the kind words Dan, but Riot & I have the Wolverine training group to thank for any progress we've made. Without you, Mark, Tim, Colette, Lisa, Barb, Jerry, Erick, Greg & others we would have never been able to go as far as we have. So, THANK YOU ALL and I apologize to anyone I omitted! I'm proud to have all of you as friends and training partners.


----------

